# That ugliest Villagers nobody likes but you like.



## PacV (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello.
I'm talking about Villagers like: The Mouses or Gorillas or Pigs or Hippos.

Villagers like:
-Rasher the Cranky Pig, who looks creep but with funny facial expressions.
-Bertha, the Normal or Peppy Hippo, who looks ugly but at the same time kind of interesting.

Do you like Villagers that nobody like? Villagers that is kind of weird to see in a town?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm sure there are not villagers that only one person likes, but I'd say that my avatar, Walker, isn't liked by many.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 16, 2017)

I love Rasher, he is adorable in his own way. A lot of the mice too, like Rod and Rizzo, they definitely look like little scamps but still cute.


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 16, 2017)

I think rod is best looking mouse villager.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 16, 2017)

Moonfish said:


> I think rod is best looking mouse villager.



He's one of the cutest for me. His little bandana hat, you know he's stealing some cheese later tonight


----------



## MelbaBear (Mar 16, 2017)

I agree her design is really not the best, but I recently reset my City Folk town and got Jambette as one of my villagers, and I actually really like her, she's kind of cute!


----------



## tinypietro (Mar 16, 2017)

i really really love all of the pigs! especially spork- agnes is also a favorite though. pate is my favorite duck, her eyebrows are so cuuuute- i haven't seen her get a lot of love though.


i remember sven being very unloved in the gcn days, but he was actually my favorite villager for such a long time!


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 16, 2017)

blackroserandom said:


> He's one of the cutest for me. His little bandana hat, you know he's stealing some cheese later tonight



Hahaha awww that's cute. I definitely have a soft spot for Rod even though he's a mouse, which I don't normally care for. He's just too adorable. 

I like Pee Wee the gorilla. I hate gorillas (only in the game not irl lol) but I don't think Pee Wee is ugly.


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

Rilla!

She's underrated. imo.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 16, 2017)

So many...

Tipper, Benedict, Broccolo, Antonio, Angus, Gabi, Groucho, Jitters, Tabby, Coach, Rod, Dora, Samson, Walker, Sydney, Astrid, Mathilda, and many more. I have befriended a lot of unpopular villagers in my years of playing AC. They aren't all my favorite of all time, but I still like them.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Honestly, I like every species in the game!  There are very few villagers I dislike(less than 10!)

In particular, the *Kangaroos* definitely need more love!
I have *Astrid* in Irisvale right now, and she's such a sweetheart. ♥ I used to dislike her because of her design, but after having her for over a week, she's now my favorite Kangaroo! (And one of my favorite snooty villagers overall!)

I also really like *Rizzo*. He's a little mouse burglar! I found that very cute tbh 

*Peaches* is also a major cutie. Her house fits her design nicely(and she has K.K. Song which is my 3rd favorite song behind Marine Song 2001 and Spring Blossoms.)


----------



## PacV (Mar 16, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> So many...
> 
> Tipper, Benedict, Broccolo, Antonio, Angus, Gabi, Groucho, Jitters, Tabby, Coach, Rod, Dora, Samson, Walker, Sydney, Astrid, Mathilda, and many more. I have befriended a lot of unpopular villagers in my years of playing AC. They aren't all my favorite of all time, but I still like them.



I forgot about Antonio. I used to have that guy in my CF Town and he was a great Jock Villager.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 16, 2017)

Rasher-a face only a mother could love(maybe).Rasher's drowsy zombie face is my favorite facial expression in the game.He looks like how I feel early in the morning.


I loves me some Jambette,big ass lips and all.


I have a soft spot for big,peppy villagers and Bubbles is one of 'em.I've never thought the hippos in the game were all that ugly....except for Harry....


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

PacV said:


> I forgot about Antonio. I used to have that guy in my CF Town and he was a great Jock Villager.



I have Antonio in Irisvale! He's such a dork, I love him ♥



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 195855
> I have a soft spot for big,peppy villagers and Bubbles is one of 'em.I've never thought the hippos in the game were all that ugly....except for Harry....



Same! I also have Bubbles in Irisvale! (I even have her card!) She's so silly and friendly


----------



## treetops (Mar 16, 2017)

I love all of the anteater villagers! They all look funny and adorable.



Moonfish said:


> I think rod is best looking mouse villager.



I second this! Rod has been one of my dreamies for a very long time, and even though I let him move out in the end, he is my favourite mouse villager for how adorable he looks. c:


----------



## BrightLark (Mar 16, 2017)

I thought nobody would ever ask! I adore Rasher, his facial expressions are indeed hilarious and I have a lot of memories with him. When he moved into my City Folk town a while back, I hated him because he kept calling me "swine," (his catchphrase). But, after many days of beating him with a net the guy really grew on me. 
In a similar situation, I hated Chow in my New Leaf Town and used the same methods to get him out (pitfalls, hammer, ect.) until I found myself sad rather than happy when he left unexpectedly. I guess I have a hate-turns-to-love relationship with crankies.


----------



## Dim (Mar 17, 2017)

Camofrog. I always thought his design was clever!


----------



## ZoeNeko (Mar 17, 2017)

I like Jambette.


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

i quite like Rasher, Truffles and Ganon. i'm also keeping Katt in my town for as long as i can, i don't think she's ugly and i love how she has little fangs sticking out


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 17, 2017)

There are like 2 pigs that look cool, still not a fan of them, though.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 17, 2017)

I love Elise and most of the monkies but they don't seem to be very popular


----------



## adorablughhh (Mar 17, 2017)

I LOVE PIETRO AND OLAF ♡ also gala blanche and rocket~


----------



## Loriii (Mar 17, 2017)

Now, it's Plucky. Never thought I'd like a chicken villager. She literally looks like what is June to the cubs having this feather or something on her head.


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 17, 2017)

adorablughhh said:


> I LOVE PIETRO AND OLAF ♡ also gala blanche and rocket~



Gala and Blanche look nice, they aren't ugly at all.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Mar 17, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> I love Elise and most of the monkies but they don't seem to be very popular



I'm so happy someone said Elise. She is not one that is usually fondly spoken about. She's one of my favourites.
And one that is barely ever mentioned is Gruff. Not for being disliked nor liked. I think people don't have strong feelings about him.


----------



## treetops (Mar 17, 2017)

adorablughhh said:


> I LOVE PIETRO AND OLAF ♡ also gala blanche and rocket~



Same here, Olaf is easily one of my favourite smug villagers. lol


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 17, 2017)

If the squirrel isn't Poppy, Marshal, Static (?), Sylvana, they are ugly and bland. like they're any different than those I mentioned  Especially, Hazel.


----------



## Sheando (Mar 17, 2017)

I like a lot of the disliked species. 

Anteaters (particularly Antonio, Anabelle, Pango, and Snooty)
Gorillas (Cesar, Boone, and Peewee)
Mice (Dora and Broccolo)
Monkeys (Deli and Shari)
And some others like Walt, Tipper, Patty, Becky, Bubbles, and Biff. I think the only unpopular species that I also dislike would be the pigs; their mouth animations always look so awkward to me.


----------



## Yopi (Mar 17, 2017)

All I can think of is beardo and Tiffany lol


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 17, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> So many...
> 
> Tipper, Benedict, Broccolo, Antonio, Angus, Gabi, Groucho, Jitters, Tabby, Coach, Rod, Dora, Samson, Walker, Sydney, Astrid, Mathilda, and many more. I have befriended a lot of unpopular villagers in my years of playing AC. They aren't all my favorite of all time, but I still like them.



*GASPS* JITTERS?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!? I ADORE HIM!!!!! He is an OG villager in my main town CRIBBET, and at first he and I were NOT friends...I actually had full plans on giving him the boot, but he KEPT like talking to me, sending me like love letters and gifts, dropping by unannounced...and we became like super bffs!!!!! Hes the earlister riser in CRIBBET, and like every A.M. its just him and Me, sitting on benches, watering flowers, chatting one another up! I ADORE HIM!! I never, even when I didn't like him so much would've thought him ugly!! lol awwe my poor lil jitters!!


   Hmmmm, someone I like that others prolly don't? I dunno I really like (another OG villager) Curlos...and everyone seems to pretty much think hes a douche. Buuuut I'm partial to ALL the Rams...


----------



## Barbara (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't think he's ugly at all, but Tucker. It seems like very few people know him, and I also feel like some might see him as ugly. In my opinion, he's really cute though! He's also quite unique, being a mammoth. I can just imagine his thick, soft fur; all the villagers could cuddle with him in the winter when it's cold, because he's so big and fluffy! 
Here's a picture with him last summer, when he'd newly moved in:


----------



## kenna (Mar 17, 2017)

nobody seems to like benjamin??? but he's my favorite villager out of them all


----------



## PacV (Mar 17, 2017)

I think people dislike Pietro cause of his Clown looking, but i think he looks great and his house too.

Tucker is the ones of that Lazy Villagers i want to prove one day. A Mammoth? Sound awesome!


----------



## Flare (Mar 18, 2017)

Queenie isn't ugly at all!
Not sure why some people would despise her.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 18, 2017)

Hazel,  and Barold, but most of all, Rodney. So many people seem to hate his looks. I think he's adorable.


----------



## IslandGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

Had Bertha in my town, she was so cute!

Especially with all the dental equipment in her home.

I often imagined her as the town's dentist.


----------



## Mix (Mar 18, 2017)

I like Walt, I mean, his 'X' scars on his cheeks made him look super cool xD And his eyes are closed, which makes him look like a grumpy old man (lol). He was the 10th villager to move into my town (picked him up accidentally), but I learned to tolerate. Now, he's my favorite male villager in my town xD He'd sing his old town's town tune sometimes, and it's pretty cool to have a villager that already existed in another town. I never thought kangaroos can be such interesting villagers xD It 'think' he's the first kangaroo villager I've had too.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Mar 18, 2017)

kenna said:


> nobody seems to like benjamin??? but he's my favorite villager out of them all



I like him! I really like his design. It's unusual and cute


----------



## charlie_moo_ (Mar 18, 2017)

Im not sure if Beardo is classed as ugly.... I mean i wouldnt call him ugly but i dont see much want for him.
But omg he is my absolute fav best friend ever! And he always wears the clothes I send him or the designs i put in Ables (even if they are girly ombre tops :'D  )


----------



## Eleilyn (Mar 18, 2017)

I found out Canberra was in the last tier in popularity. I guess she is kind of funny looking but I think she would always give me medicine when I was shaking trees and the bees attacked. Everyone else would just make fun of my face ...


----------



## promisedroses (Mar 18, 2017)

myself


----------



## onionpudding (Mar 18, 2017)

A lot of people don't like Curly. I don't know why! He's such a cutie! <3 Curly is one of my favorite pig villagers and he's just so adorable! I have him in my City Folk town and him along with Punchy and Lolly are my best friends! Curly needs more love!


----------



## unintentional (Mar 18, 2017)

I adore Tabby and Hazel.  It took me so long to get either one of them before the amiibo cards came out.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 18, 2017)

kawanocy said:


> A lot of people don't like Curly. I don't know why! He's such a cutie! <3 Curly is one of my favorite pig villagers and he's just so adorable! I have him in my City Folk town and him along with Punchy and Lolly are my best friends! Curly needs more love!





Here's some more Curly love.He's one of my favorites.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 18, 2017)

i dont think too many people are fond of rolf but i could be wrong i just dont see people mention him a lot. i think hes such a cute villager ugh hes the best cranky


----------



## Snowfall (Mar 19, 2017)

I absolutely adore Hugh but I hardly ever see anybody talk about him. I don't think he's particularly disliked you just don't see too much about him.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2017)

I dont know if theyre ugly or weird ot look at, but villagers that I've enjoyed having in my town but that most people don't seem to like much include Rocket the uchi superhero gorilla, Gaston the cranky rabbit with the mustache, and Rizzo the cranky ninja mouse.  of these, I only let Gaston move out, because I got tired of his ramshackle house.


----------



## PacV (Mar 19, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> I dont know if theyre ugly or weird ot look at, but villagers that I've enjoyed having in my town but that most people don't seem to like much include Rocket the uchi superhero gorilla, Gaston the cranky rabbit with the mustache, and Rizzo the cranky ninja mouse.  of these, I only let Gaston move out, because I got tired of his ramshackle house.



I remember having Gaston for a long time. One of my favorite Cranky Villagers.


----------



## dornessiti (Mar 20, 2017)

Tabby omg. she's kind of horrifying, but she's the sweetest lil peach.
she's the type of villager I just want to hold onto and never let go ;__;


----------



## ellienoise (Mar 20, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Now, it's Plucky. Never thought I'd like a chicken villager. She literally looks like what is June to the cubs having this feather or something on her head.



I actually saw plucky in a dream town and I adored her design! I never thought I'd find a chicken cute, tbh.
I think by now it is safe to say that rasher is not unpopular at all. But without a doubt, my favourite pig is Cobb. When I first saw him in my campsite I couldn't help but like his dorky self, so I invited him over and hes been with me through 2 towns. Maggie is also pretty darn cute.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Mar 20, 2017)

Is Annicotti on the list? I didn't like her at first but she is such a sweetheart!


----------



## cloverette (Mar 20, 2017)

is naomi unpopular? i know the cow villagers usually are. i just love her design though, i had soo much fun designing her house in hha because i gave her a pop-art theme


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

cloverette said:


> is naomi unpopular? i know the cow villagers usually are. i just love her design though, i had soo much fun designing her house in hha because i gave her a pop-art theme


Great theme for her! Her house in ACNL doesn't suit her. She needs to be like Twiggy. Super high-styling and retro.
Agreed, I adore her. The cows aren't so popular but her colors, makeup, and hair are great!


----------



## meo (Mar 20, 2017)

Rocco, Hans, Katt, Naomi.


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

prince + truffles


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 20, 2017)

Not sure if Katt's on the list anymore of ugliest villagers since a lot of people have warmed up to her since then, but i've always quite liked her when other people have had her move into town and called her ugly. It didn't even take time for me to warm up to her, for some reason I became quite fond of her I felt sorry for her because she was an underdog, so that made me like her even more.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 20, 2017)

I like Rod... he looks like a cute pirate... when i saw him in Abdallah's video i thought he's so cute!!!!


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 20, 2017)

Is Astrid well-liked? That's the only one that comes to mind


----------



## revika (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah I pretty much hate all the ducks, gorillas, pigs and mice. c_c


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't think he's ugly but Alfonso is pretty unpopular. He is one of my original neighbors and I love him, lol.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 20, 2017)

Tabby hands down shes my baby and I love her so much apparently people think Rod and Bella are ugly to? I never really got how people think that. Same goes for Katt to. But Tabby is my all time favorite ugly villager.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 20, 2017)

KesRoden said:


> Tabby hands down shes my baby and I love her so much apparently people think Rod and Bella are ugly to? I never really got how people think that. Same goes for Katt to. But Tabby is my all time favorite ugly villager.



i love bella! idk how people can like cherry but not bella, theyre cute punk rock girls


----------



## Takeru (Mar 20, 2017)

I like Diva and Gayle a lot.



Flare21 said:


> Rilla!
> 
> She's underrated. imo.



Rilla is definitely underrated, I think she's super cute.


----------



## Dorian (Mar 23, 2017)

Rod is THE cutest!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I adore Paula. She is not at all popular, but I have her in two of my towns. Also, Hazel, Fuchsia, Deirdre and Tabby are amazing. I love all the uchi big sister villagers.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 23, 2017)

Moose all the way! He's one of my best buddies ^u^


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 23, 2017)

I recently got Pudge's card in a trade and decided to try him out - I'm absolutely smitten. I don't think he gets enough love!


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

Derwin, he's precious.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 24, 2017)

Olaf and Phil. The cute little matador anteater doesn't seem to get much attention. As for Phil being a smug when the community absolutely adores a handful (Julian, Marshal,  etc) hard for my little falco looking bird to break through. It's okay though, he always has a spot in my town. 
Oh I don't know if I said Agnes before, but her snoot moves sometimes when she talks and it is just adorable.


----------



## RedPanda (Mar 24, 2017)

I like Beardo because he looks like a British gentleman. The only thing he's missing is a Calabash pipe. I think he's adorable, even if he looks like he's sporting a merkin...


----------



## maplecheek (Mar 24, 2017)

Barbara said:


> I don't think he's ugly at all, but Tucker. It seems like very few people know him, and I also feel like some might see him as ugly. In my opinion, he's really cute though! He's also quite unique, being a mammoth. I can just imagine his thick, soft fur; all the villagers could cuddle with him in the winter when it's cold, because he's so big and fluffy!
> Here's a picture with him last summer, when he'd newly moved in:



Yay! I remember that you adopted Tucker from me. I'm glad he's doing great!

My fav unpopular is Beardo. I also love Boyd. I just moved Drift into my town and I wish I had extra room because I want Sheldon to move in... I can't choose between them. If I didn't already have a smug I would invite Henry or Curlos... Also I like Hans.

There are tons and tons of cute villagers in general but the popularity ratings make some more common. I like so many. Good thing I have happy home designer so I can spend time with anyone I want without having them move in!  But I wish we could write letters and build relationships in HHD.


----------



## RedPanda (Mar 24, 2017)

Barbara said:


> I don't think he's ugly at all, but Tucker. It seems like very few people know him, and I also feel like some might see him as ugly. In my opinion, he's really cute though! He's also quite unique, being a mammoth. I can just imagine his thick, soft fur; all the villagers could cuddle with him in the winter when it's cold, because he's so big and fluffy!
> Here's a picture with him last summer, when he'd newly moved in:



Wow I didn't even know he existed. I love his house, and the fact that he's a mammoth is awesome!


----------



## Choromatsu (May 20, 2017)

Tabby, she was one of my first villagers back in Animal Crossing: Population Growing for GCB and I've loved her ever since! I don't get why people don't like her. She's adorable.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 20, 2017)

blackroserandom said:


> Olaf and Phil. The cute little matador anteater doesn't seem to get much attention. As for Phil being a smug when the community absolutely adores a handful (Julian, Marshal,  etc) hard for my little falco looking bird to break through. It's okay though, he always has a spot in my town.
> Oh I don't know if I said Agnes before, but her snoot moves sometimes when she talks and it is just adorable.



I had Olaf visit my cafe during my shift there. He was surprisingly cute looking! I don't think online images showed his black streaks/hair properly, but they're quite adorable in game.


----------



## Verecund (May 20, 2017)

I really like Canberra. I hated her at first, but she quickly grew on me and became one of my favourites! I kept her for over a year, until she decided to move without telling me, and I was really sad when she left. There's something about her smile that just seems cute to me now.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 20, 2017)

I love that you used Rasher as an example because he's my "ugliest villager" that I love! I actually think he's quite cute so I don't really get why people say he's ugly. He has cool scars and a nice color. People do mention that it's jarring that I have such cute villagers (Julian, Diana, Marina, etc) and wonder why I have Rasher. I love his home decor as well. He lives like a slob. I used to like Jambette but she was the most difficult villager to move out in the history of my town. It took me 4? months to get her to move. If not for that bad experience though, I would also include her.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2017)

I will always have a soft spot for Moose the mouse, and almost all of the gorillas and monkeys.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (May 21, 2017)

Derwin and his giant nerd glasses are amazing and nothing can convince me otherwise.

Also, a few people have mentioned Walker on this thread. Do people really dislike him? Because I've loved him since the days of Wild World.


----------



## moonford (May 21, 2017)

I love all Anteaters, I've seen so many people call them ugly and creepy but I just don't get it.
All of them are my little noodles.

I also like a lot of the frog villagers that people think are ugly, Gigi, Diva, Jambette and Camofrog are frogs I have seen people hate and call ugly but I think they're so cute!

I also love Bertha and Bubbles so it's sad to see people view them as ugly villagers.


----------



## Xandra (May 21, 2017)

Mac is kind of ugly but i think he's pretty cool


----------



## Etsumi (May 21, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Mac is kind of ugly but i think he's pretty cool



I like Mac! He was an original villager in my town, but I let him move. I thought he was cute! 


Pietro is bea! <3 I love the chickens, Goose, Ava, and Becky to name a few. If Pietro ever moves I want a town full of chickens! I have Lucy a pig in my town currently and I think she's adorable!


----------



## Emizel (May 21, 2017)

I like Cobb, he's very creepy


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 21, 2017)

Biskit. But is he really ugly... lol


----------



## Torterraxe (May 21, 2017)

I like Tucker. His eyes are a bit ugly, but the rest is pretty good. I especially enjoy the fact that he has tusks and looks like a mammoth. Not only that, but in the Wikia for Animal Crossing, it says that his skill is _oversleeping_. It's quite relatable.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 22, 2017)

kattkattkattkattkattkattkattkatt


----------



## Mink777 (May 22, 2017)

Benjamin and Marcel.

I don't consider Biskit or Walker to be ugly.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 22, 2017)

Frita - i know she's not ugly by opinion, but come on she resembles food. I think she's a cutie though and always gives me some of the best dialogue in my village.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 22, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Benjamin and Marcel.
> 
> I don't consider Biskit or Walker to be ugly.



OMGG MARCEL IS SO CUTE <3 <3 <3

Idk if I know an ugly villager that I like... all the ones I like are usually low tier, but it's just because they're unpopular, not because they're ugly per se.


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 22, 2017)

Tabby! I had her in gamecube and love her  

I think Bella is cute, too!


----------



## PacV (May 22, 2017)

I used to have Bella in CF game, she was funny to saw her hanging around. Like a rebel rockstar Mouse.

Some Chickens are good looking to like Ava or Ken, maybe tigers and lions should be mention too and Cows/Bulls, not a fan, but i like a snooty one i don't remember the name.

Glad to see this topic still active.


----------



## Daysie (May 23, 2017)

I like Rasher, I think he looks great.


----------



## Flunkifera (May 23, 2017)

Some villager I like, but I think most of the others dislike: Egbert, Hazel, Frank, Pudge or Paula. I had all of them except Frank in my town and I think they're really cool and/or adorable and I can't really understand why people should dislike animals like them.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 23, 2017)

I've heard some people say they think Kabuki's ugly.  I think his design is unique and adorable, hes one of my top favs c:


----------



## TamaMushroom (May 23, 2017)

I like Annalisa and Greta, they are identical in design in comparison to Genji. They all have pale white faces and rosie cheeks (well the females do). I don't see why they are looked at as ugly, they fit the Japanese theme really well! considering a lot of people were going for that in the beginning I don't see how they are not as wanted.


----------



## FuwaKiwi (May 24, 2017)

I really like Bud,  I think he's considered being unpopular...?  I love his design and I wish I have him in my town. 

Also I really like Hazel.  o:


----------



## John Wick (May 24, 2017)

My first starter in WW. Tabby.
Very creepy, but a sweetie!


----------



## MishMeesh (May 24, 2017)

I don't know if people think they're UGLY but they seem to be unpopular: tiger species villagers. I think they're so cute, especially Bangle ;~;

I also think Benjamin is really cute, though he is admittedly kinda ugly as far as the dog villagers go


----------



## Sweetley (May 24, 2017)

Hippeux. I see many people who find him ugly, but he's one of my favorite smug villagers. I also like Hazel, 
Tabby, Monique, Pietro and many other.


----------



## gyarachomp17 (May 26, 2017)

I haven't seen many people put Tipper on their list of favorites. She's the best cow IMO.


----------



## InterestingOtaku (May 26, 2017)

A lot of people I know seem to hate three of my villagers. Lyman the most. But he's so cool! Then people hate on my tied-for-first favorite villager, Agnes. I honestly don't understand it myself, but I love her with a burning passion. I think of her as my AC:NL best friend. And lastly, people have asked why I like Marcie. Like c'mon. Shes mom-cute! She's the mom of my town!


----------



## John Wick (May 26, 2017)

gyarachomp17 said:


> I haven't seen many people put Tipper on their list of favorites. She's the best cow IMO.



I LOVE her!

In WW, she asked me how her makeup looked, and I uh.. 'accidently' hit 'CLOWNISH'.

She stormed up and down the beach, for over 45 minutes!

I timed it!


----------



## Charcolor (May 26, 2017)

i think katt is neat. i also like most of the pigs and bovines. the only pig i really don't like is chops.
apparently, people think tammy and sylvia are ugly, but i love them both!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flunkifera said:


> Some villager I like, but I think most of the others dislike: Egbert, Hazel, Frank, Pudge or Paula. I had all of them except Frank in my town and I think they're really cool and/or adorable and I can't really understand why people should dislike animals like them.



there's people who don't like pudge?? he's been my best friend for my whole animal crossing life and i will FIGHT anyone who says bad things about him. (that's a joke. everyone's entitled to their opinion. besides, my hands are too weak for fights.)

i like hazel too! i like her lots! i forgot to include her in my post.


----------



## Kristenn (May 26, 2017)

I love Drift!!! I don't think he's ugly at all.... He's such a cute frog and is ALWAYS smiling. It always brightens my day... Don't get why people don't like him


----------



## Bigm@c (May 27, 2017)

There are quite a few I like that not many people seem to like. 

Pietro, Bubbles, Canberra, Lily, Derwin, Rhonda, Hamlet, Agnes, Eugene, Opal, Shep, Alfonso, Tabby, Moe and probably some others I can't think of off of the top of my head.


----------



## kuri_kame (May 27, 2017)

Kabuki will always be cute to me idc. Again Octavian he's so grumpy. Pudge!!


----------



## suanmei (May 27, 2017)

bertha used to live in my town, i think she's cute!


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Joey? Idk I always liked him because he's a cute bb duck.

Also most anteaters tbh, they are really cute and I love the animals species..so

Cousteau.. and lit everyone with mustaches haha. And yeah Shep.. idk if he's considered ugly though.


----------



## amarie. (May 27, 2017)

i love Rasher! he's in my CF town and my character has the biggest crush on him 

apparently everyone here hates Barold but i love him! hes in my NL town and he gives the best presents.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i love Eugene!


----------



## LadyRainb (May 28, 2017)

Rilla the Hello Kitty gorilla.


----------



## earthangel (Jun 7, 2017)

I like Harry but some dont


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 7, 2017)

~~~


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 7, 2017)

I think Boone is really cool and funny, but he's always overlooked because he's a big gorilla. He's good looking for a gorilla, I'll tell you that!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 7, 2017)

A lot of people don't like Mac or Diva, but they were always so nice.


----------



## Lululand (Jun 7, 2017)

Rocket and Pietro are the first ones that come to mind... there are probably a few others I can't think of right now 



5cm/s said:


> I think Boone is really cool and funny, but he's always overlooked because he's a big gorilla. He's good looking for a gorilla, I'll tell you that!



I like Boone too! he was one of the very first jocks I became besties with, and there are a lot of jock villagers that I love  
I wonder why people tend not to like gorillas? I think there are a few ugly ones, but some of 'em are really cute as well...


----------



## Cease (Jun 7, 2017)

Pietro and Vladimir.

Vladimir is probably one of my favorite characters because he's hilarious, honestly.


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 8, 2017)

A lot of people I've talked to don't really like Pietro. Saying that he's creepy and all. But I actually think he's really cute! 
Maybe it's because I have a soft spot for circus-themed characters?


----------



## Shimeki (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't know why people think snake is creepy. I think he's adorable.
As for the 'ugly' species, I think Rod's pretty cute.


----------



## MayorChris (Jun 9, 2017)

Bertha ugly?!? Heck no, she's my Animal Crossing BFF. Love her to bits.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 9, 2017)

I adore Ricky, Hazel, Tabby, Cesar, Chadder and Sheldon.

They're not ugly at all.


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 9, 2017)

Coco- it's actually surprising how many people dislike her because of the fact she's a gyroid


----------



## carp (Jun 9, 2017)

i love gaston but he isnt crazy ugly


----------



## karixia (Jun 9, 2017)

I think the facial expressions Flo makes are so hilarious that I have a soft spot for her in my heart ^^ Her shocked face is so amazing it's probably my favorite villager expression in the game.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 11, 2017)

Obligatory Jambette. Though I don't see her as ugly.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 24, 2018)

Broccolo & Rod. I was shocked to find out that they were disliked. Cute as heck. Wear glasses people!

Jambette & Diva. It's called fashion, haters. Look it up.


----------



## blushpeony (Jun 24, 2018)

Derwin is cute in a nerdy/dorky way.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jun 24, 2018)

I like Broccolo's face and Samson's smile.


----------



## TopherBirb (Jun 25, 2018)

People seem to hate Broffina. I don't at all understand why. But then, I love chickens in real life too.

I've never yet had Frita but I honestly just love her design. It's nice to have more unusual ideas for villagers in there imo. I don't even like burgers but I love the look of her so much. 

I agree with the general consensus that the mouse villagers are pretty awful (which is a shame because I adore mice in real life) but Chadder is great!

Hopper gets a lot of flak but I ADORE him!! Rockhopper penguins are so cute. I just love him to bits. I can't wait to have him in my village!

Rasher creeps a lot of people out but that's why I love him 

Can't think of any more off the top of my head but there are probably plenty!


----------



## Robot_marmot (Jun 25, 2018)

I totally agree on broffina and frita. I can't see how they'd be considered ugly and broffina is just so sweet with me, without ever losing her snooty way.


----------



## Goshi (Jun 25, 2018)

Probably Katt or Tabby. I have nostalgic connections to Tabby and like Katt because she was the first uchi villager to move into my town who also happened to share my birthday.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 27, 2018)

Cousteau! His moustache is so adorable!


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 27, 2018)

I love so many of the unpopular villagers. Tbh, I really don't like Julian, or Marshal, or those types. I like to stick with my good pal Cranston. (Although I really Love Beau)


----------



## Livvy (Jun 30, 2018)

Diva, Hazel, and I like how Tabby looks, but I never had her. Uhhh... I just scanned Rilla into my side town, and I think she is a cutie pie. Gorillas get a lot hate, I think they're kinda cute.


----------



## Friezu (Jun 30, 2018)

Lucky. I've seen a lot of like bashing comments about his looks. But I think he's so adorable and plus he's my favorite!


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 30, 2018)

I love Hazel and Broffina


----------



## thequeenofbees (Jun 30, 2018)

I don't know if he's ugly, but I like Axel the jock elephant! He was one of the starting villagers in my current town, and originally I was going to let him move out, but I got too attached so now he's here to stay.


----------



## rinabun (Jun 30, 2018)

To be fair, Dora the Normal Mouse is ADORABLE, but I also really like Croque the Cranky Frog and Kevin the Jock Pig and Derwin the Lazy Duck and such, I really like a lot of the villagers that are considered "low tier", but I do understand why the other villagers are extremely popular ^-^


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 1, 2018)

Friezu said:


> Lucky. I've seen a lot of like bashing comments about his looks. But I think he's so adorable and plus he's my favorite!



People actually bash Lucky? :c But he's so sweet!


----------



## beetlepurple (Jul 1, 2018)

i like antonio, mostly because i had him in my ac:cf town and i adored him


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 1, 2018)

ROCKET. Most of the gorillas are pretty cute actually, I don't know why they're so hated. Love their massive heads and bulky arms.


----------



## LadyRainb (Jul 1, 2018)

Livvy said:


> Uhhh... I just scanned Rilla into my side town, and I think she is a cutie pie. Gorillas get a lot hate, I think they're kinda cute.





Lethalia said:


> ROCKET. Most of the gorillas are pretty cute actually, I don't know why they're so hated. Love their massive heads and bulky arms.



I don't mind gorilla villagers! Rilla lives in my town. I was thinking about her today, lol.


----------



## Friezu (Jul 1, 2018)

Mayor Kera said:


> People actually bash Lucky? :c But he's so sweet!



Exactly! He's so freaking adorable and so amazing! But yeah I was looking him up for images and I just seen bashing posts about how ugly he is and it broke my heart cause Lucky is so cute to me


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 1, 2018)

Friezu said:


> Exactly! He's so freaking adorable and so amazing! But yeah I was looking him up for images and I just seen bashing posts about how ugly he is and it broke my heart cause Lucky is so cute to me



A lot of people hate my favorite villager (Pietro), so I understand.


----------



## Livvy (Jul 2, 2018)

LadyRainb said:


> I don't mind gorilla villagers! Rilla lives in my town. I was thinking about her today, lol.



Rilla is soo cute. I love her cutesy style and peppy personality.


----------



## rinabun (Jul 2, 2018)

Mayor Kera said:


> A lot of people hate my favorite villager (Pietro), so I understand.



Oh, I always thought Pietro was popular from how often I've seen him around


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 2, 2018)

rinabun said:


> Oh, I always thought Pietro was popular from how often I've seen him around



Since he's a clown, he's either loved or hated. :c See?


----------



## stormcloud (Jul 2, 2018)

hazel, she's a doll-if only she wouldn't fight so much with poppy ;u;


----------



## akuyaku (Jul 2, 2018)

i'm a big fan of Nate, the lazy bear. i figure people probably don't like him much because of his big green unibrow, but i think he's cute


----------



## Berrymia (Jul 10, 2018)

Many jock villagers grow on me. Even if they are often called ugly, like coach, Leonardo, curly and jitters. I really don’t know why. Maybe it’s because somehow I find jock villagers to be so silly-adorable. Weird, but none of these “ugly” villagers ever bothered me. :>


----------



## mochacrossing (Sep 23, 2018)

-cough- I like Queenie. I don't see what's so 'ugly' about her. But she's not my favourite villager..


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 23, 2018)

I have a few like Bertha, Katt, Tipper, Clyde, Coach, Rodney, Boone and Anchovy.


----------



## beetlepurple (Sep 23, 2018)

i like walker and dora since they both have some nice designs


----------



## Euphy (Sep 23, 2018)

My taste is pretty average I guess. Couldn't think of many that I like but is considered ugly by majority. Tiers doesn't mean anything here though, by saying this. There are some very nice looking niche villagers in lower tiers that doesn't make the cut for majority of players, but still called cute. For instance, Hazel and Queenie that's mentioned here fits into this category imo, so not counting them. Or ofc 'love or hate' villagers like Pietro, Katt or Jitters. Can't say "nobody likes when I do" for them. 
So after not counting this kind of villagers that I like, only two left that's on my mind and fitting: Bella and Diva. Bella is a mouse villager and many thinks she has an ugly-evil face. I like her mischievous smile though. For Diva, I'm unsure of how popular she really is, since I haven't heard much about her from others but can see how and why many people would not like her design


----------



## hulaburger (Sep 23, 2018)

limberg lol
tabby and Katt too


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

Gaston, and pretty much everyone with a moustache lol. Also idk about Joey but I find him v cute.


----------



## pinkfawn (Sep 23, 2018)

She's not really ugly, but I love Nan. She's not really ever in anyones town or anything but she's been in every single one of my towns since Wild World. I remember thinking her hair on her forehead was a moon shape (I thought this until New Leaf) and for some reason I was convinced she was some kind of capricorn. She's been my best AC friend since.


----------



## Tri (Sep 23, 2018)

I love Pate, Derwin, Patty, and Cobb.
A couple people said Walker was disliked?? A shame, he's my favorite of the dogs and I don't see anything conventionally uncute about him.
I like a lot of the mice, particularly Bella, Rizzo and Bree (she may be one of the only popular mice idk)


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 23, 2018)

I like Rasher, and Gaston is one of my favourites. <3 Pietro is awesome, and heck, Queenie isn't liked? I love her! I also like Broccolo, he's simple and cute!! Moe and Kabuki? Adorable kitties. I basically just looked through the past few pages of this thread and saw a whole bunch of villagers I like - I'm surprised!


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Sep 23, 2018)

Katt is such a precious bean I love her


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 23, 2018)

It's hard for me to say because I'm not sure what is considered ugly, but I like a lot of the mice who nobody seems to like. Bella, Rizzo, and Anicotti are some of my favorites.

I also know gorillas get a bad rap, but I think they're cute. I especially like Hans, Boone, and Peewee.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 23, 2018)

i love the frogs but most frogs are very disliked in the community, especially jambette,  she is hated by everyone and it's terrible ):


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 23, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> i love the frogs but most frogs are very disliked in the community, especially jambette,  she is hated by everyone and it's terrible ):




Not everyone.I've always liked that froggy with the big lips.


Diva is another um...aesthetically challenged frog that's one of my favorites.


----------



## Pansy (Sep 23, 2018)

Is Goose disliked? I really like him. And Gonzo.


----------



## koopasta (Sep 23, 2018)

Broccolo really grew on me after I had him in Pocket Camp. I love him to bits now! I also really, really like Rilla! Toby doesn't seem like a very popular villager either, but I do really like him as well! I feel as if the only Sanrio villagers people actually care about are Chai and ?toile.


----------



## swoobat (Sep 23, 2018)

I think people might call Wart Jr. ugly, but I think he’s a cutie. He’s one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 23, 2018)

Tri said:


> A couple people said Walker was disliked?? A shame, he's my favorite of the dogs and I don't see anything conventionally uncute about him.



Aw, I have Walker living right by my mayor in my town of Sunfall and I _adore_ him. He's definitely one of my favorite dogs in the game. That giant grin gets me every time. Also, Two Days Ago is an awesome song and Walker playing it in his house just makes me love him even more. Pashmina doesn't seem to get a lot of love either, which is a shame because she's a big sweetheart. Best goat.


----------



## koopasta (Sep 23, 2018)

I've also discovered that Wolf Link is disliked? That's a shame. I'm not a big Zelda fan, but I always thought he was really cool. I always preferred him over Epona, too bad I don't have an amiibo for him.


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (Sep 24, 2018)

I love a lot of these 
Croque, mathilda, Moe, Jitters,  Tabby,  Dora, Toby, Hans, Coach, Naomi, Tipper, Kitt, Fuschia, Deirdre, Zell, Benedict, Peewee, Drago, Melba, Sydney, Yuka, Portia, Twiggy, Piper, Robin, Gabi

There's more but that's what comes to mind


----------



## stiney (Sep 24, 2018)

swoobat said:


> I think people might call Wart Jr. ugly, but I think he’s a cutie. He’s one of my favorite villagers.



His happy little smile is so cute!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 24, 2018)

Jambette


----------



## Caldwell (Sep 24, 2018)

i love bertha! i think she's really adorable.


----------



## stiney (Sep 24, 2018)

Hat' said:


> Jambette



Jambette is such a sweetie. I think she and Wart, Jr. are my votes for this thread. (They live next door to each other in my town.)


----------



## carmenlvsx (Sep 24, 2018)

I love Jambette


----------



## LemonInator (Sep 24, 2018)

I don't know why, but I really love Pietro even though a lot of people think he is ugly because he looks like a clown.

Edit:
I forgot to add this but I also really love Derwin. He's my nerdy little duckling


----------



## Giddy (Sep 24, 2018)

I think the only mouse character I really like is Broccolo~He is so damn adorable! His name is like Broccoli but he's blue XD 
I also really like Rasher, along with Agnes, Gala, and Hugh
I also find Bertha super interesting and I've got a soft spot for Rizzo~
Are chickens not very liked? Cause ken and Plucky are so cute to me.


----------



## goro (Sep 24, 2018)

i am SO WEAK for the alligators. they are all so cute, even sly and alli, i really hope more come in switch! 
pironkon is probably one of my favorite villagers, if he were in new leaf he'd be at least a #3 dreamie for certain. i will forever be salty he wasn't in welcome amiibo


other than the alligators, i love cube, camofrog, cousteau, drift, jeremiah, all of the chickens, and olaf. i actually have olaf's card as well! if my town wasn't already pretty much filled with dreamies and villagers i'm planning on auctioning off due to popularity, i'd definitely scan him and put him in


----------



## DoctorMeow (Sep 25, 2018)

There's a few that I like that could be considered "ugly." I've wanted Katt in my New Leaf town for forever. Recently I've fallen in love with Tabby as well. For whatever reason, I also really like Cobb. At least obtaining villagers won't be too expensive for me I guess.


----------



## SwamPPL (Sep 25, 2018)

Rizzo. He moved randomly to my town and I started liking him even though I'd say he's a bit ugly.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Sep 26, 2018)

I got a soft spot for Lionel. Dat mustache.


----------



## Kingshadow3 (Sep 26, 2018)

silveraquila said:


> I got a soft spot for Lionel. Dat mustache.



I have that affinity for "Dat mustache" with Chops.

I have him as one of my 10 Dream Villagers.


----------



## Lars (Sep 26, 2018)

i think Timbra is an ''ugly'' one that i like


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

Hazel, my lovely!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 26, 2018)

Kingshadow3 said:


> I have that affinity for "Dat mustache" with Chops.
> 
> I have him as one of my 10 Dream Villagers.









The mustachioed villagers don't seem to be all that popular but I like 'em.Not many ACNL players appreciate a good cookie duster.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 26, 2018)

Marcel.
A lot of people find him creepy and I used to, but he's really not so bad.
I'm actually rather fond of the mime doggo.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wendy.

She's the best villager and someone on this forum gifted me a Japanese amiibo card of her

Happiest day of my life





Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 220637
> 
> View attachment 220638
> 
> ...



I feel like Gaston and Cousteau are loved my many actually


----------



## ChrissyAndFrancineLover (Sep 30, 2018)

I actually love Tiffany! I love the way she looks with her gloves and stockings! I also have her amiibo card.


----------



## Magicat (Sep 30, 2018)

They both seem to be widely disliked for their designs, but I really like Marcel and Pietro. I guess a lot of people find the two of them (especially Pietro) to be creepy for being based off of mimes/clowns, but I'm quite fond of them because of it.


----------



## kabukisfriend (Sep 30, 2018)

A lot of people seem to not like Cobb, but I think he's really fun to be around. Also, I see so much hate for poor tabby but I think she's adorable.


----------



## Kalle (Sep 30, 2018)

I don't think all of the mice, gorillas, or pigs are ugly. In any case, I love Axel. He seems to be quite unpopular. I just wish his home  interior in NL was more like the one he had on the GC.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 2, 2018)

I love Mac. He?s an adorable bulldog. How can anyone hate his face? I love him. I know he isn?t very popular, but he?s one of my favorite dogs. I love every dog though, so there isn?t really much of a contest.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 2, 2018)

I love Wart Jr and all of the hippos except Hippeux (or whatever his name is) Cesar is super cute too, Violet, Peewee, etc... I could go on forever.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Oct 2, 2018)

Alli was one of the first 5 villagers I've ever had when I first started playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf back in 2013. I also had (and liked) Curly, Chow, and Penelope. I also like Dizzy and Diva, as well as even liking Monique, Bertha, Queenie, Pate, Gaston, Shari, Rocket, Hazel, Gruff, and now I'm just naming villagers that come off the top of my head. The lesser-liked Rhinos like Tank, Rhonda, and Renee are cool too!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

I like Walker and kinda like Bella

Walker isn't ugly to me at all and idk why other people says he is ugly.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 3, 2018)

I love katt and tabby!! Theyre my two faves


----------



## Jeongguk (Oct 3, 2018)

hats off to anyone who loves gorilla villagers


----------



## Captain Avian (Oct 3, 2018)

Rocket, she's pretty much the only gorilla I like. I also like Ava since she has the same name as me


----------



## Beanz (May 3, 2019)

I really like Boone. I wouldn’t say he’s ugly but I know a lot of people hate gorilla villagers. I have his Amiibo card, him and I have really bonded.


(Oops I just realized no one has posted in a long time on this thread in a long time)


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 3, 2019)

I just started and haven’t met that many villagers yet
But looking at this thread a few of my original villagers have been mentioned so I guess they’re not popular. Namely Marcel, Tiffany, Curlos ^^ i think they have their own charm


----------



## motheaten (May 3, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> I just started and haven’t met that many villagers yet
> But looking at this thread a few of my original villagers have been mentioned so I guess they’re not popular. Namely Marcel, Tiffany, Curlos ^^ i think they have their own charm



FINALLY SOMEONE ELSE WHO LIKES CURLOS- He was one of the first villagers I grew attached too and he holds a special place in my heart


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 4, 2019)

Nobody likes Barold, but I think he’s a cutie.

It hurts me that nobody likes Chadder, but he’s such a unique villager.


----------



## Etoliecrossing (May 5, 2019)

Rilla is actually ok

- - - Post Merge - - -

Canberra,Rilla, and Frita.


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

i actually like gorillas, i find their expressions really funny and they're just so big and cute. I've had Rocket and Hans in my town and i rly appreciate them. I also like Kevin the pig, he's not my fav, but he's rly fun


----------



## Pokus (May 5, 2019)

i sometimes get stereotyped for liking tabby, but i don't really care. shes cute in MY opinion but not in others.


----------



## HistoryH22 (May 6, 2019)

Samson nor Alice are particular popular in the AC community, but I really enjoy having both in my town. They are an absolute breath of fresh air.


----------



## cornimer (May 6, 2019)

I LOVE Wart Jr., see a lot of hate on him though  he's probably my second favourite cranky after my boy Tom. I also like Velma a lot, I don't think she's too popular.


----------



## maple22 (May 8, 2019)

I've never had him, but I think Barold is cute. He looks like a Sanrio character to me. I'd much rather have him than most of the highly overrated lazy villagers.
I like Rasher, too. He's definitely ugly, but he's extremely likable.
Other "ugly" villagers I like include Beardo, Spork, Rodeo, and Rizzo (although I never appreciated him when he was in my town).


----------



## toadsworthy (May 8, 2019)

For some reason everyone hates timbra, but i put her as my 3rd favorite villager.... i find her colors very warming and pleasing


----------



## Aquilla (May 8, 2019)

I always loved Cube (He's a penguin with white eyes with +/x as pupils). 

There's something about him that made him my favorite villager. Unfortunately he moved away recently. Maybe I feel so strongly about him because he was a villager in my very first town in 'wild world' already? Anyways, I'm hoping to have him back one day. <3


----------



## buny (May 8, 2019)

Rayuka said:


> I always loved Cube (He's a penguin with white eyes with +/x as pupils).
> 
> There's something about him that made him my favorite villager. Unfortunately he moved away recently. Maybe I feel so strongly about him because he was a villager in my very first town in 'wild world' already? Anyways, I'm hoping to have him back one day. <3



i didn't know about him!! i think he's adorable tbh


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 8, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> I LOVE Wart Jr., see a lot of hate on him though  he's probably my second favourite cranky after my boy Tom. I also like Velma a lot, I don't think she's too popular.





How can people hate a froggy who's always smiling?The comedian's outfit just makes him look even happier.


----------



## Darby (May 8, 2019)

My first town had all the first ten villagers so it was basically an unconditional love kind of thing and Flurry, Jeremiah, Broffina, Vladimir, Bluebear and Iggly, Diva, Quillson, Jacques and my camper Phoebe will ALWAYS remain in my heart... Iggly had to fight the hardest to get in there though.


----------



## floatingzoo (May 8, 2019)

Kabuki


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 10, 2019)

I really like Hazel. I hated her at first but then I grew to love her AND her unibrow. She was just so cute and small and sweet. She gave me medicine for my bee stung face. I miss her


----------



## buny (May 10, 2019)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I really like Hazel. I hated her at first but then I grew to love her AND her unibrow. She was just so cute and small and sweet. She gave me medicine for my bee stung face. I miss her



i think she's really cute too!!


----------



## LadyDestani (May 10, 2019)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I really like Hazel. I hated her at first but then I grew to love her AND her unibrow. She was just so cute and small and sweet. She gave me medicine for my bee stung face. I miss her



I love how expressive her unibrow is. Hazel is adorable!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

When I first had Moose in my town, I didn't like him very much. I even considered getting him to move out at some point. However as I continued playing and interacting with him, I began to appreciate his design. He's one of my favorite jock villagers right now, and certainly isn't going anywhere.


----------

